

node.js weekly - free node.js development newsletter - sgehlich
http://nodejsweekly.com

======
dccoolgai
Very interested in this... would be nice if, like javascriptweekly, the
archive was freely available... I know it seems counter-intuitive, but having
the archive for jsweekly helped reassure me that the content was worth sharing
my email... if I could see that the content in this weekly was of equal or
better quality, I would be willing to share my email...

------
sgehlich
(first issue is going to be delivered tomorrow)

------
endemic
+1 subscriber. Might want to turn the input to type "email" and hook up the
default form event handler.

~~~
sgehlich
Thanks! Email field has been fixed :)

------
k4stor
Cool ! I hope this goes on for ever

------
marvwhere
design bug on ios!!!

possible to submit links to u?

~~~
sgehlich
thanks for the hint, gotta fix that bug

right now there is no form for submitting links, but i will add it on the
weekend

------
mutant
Yay. Another email harvester..

~~~
sgehlich
Yay, another hater troll with -2 karma.

